# Sourcecode: Table nach Spalten sortieren



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2004)

Ein immer wiederkehrendes Problem ist, das man Daten in einer JTable gerne per Klick auf einen Spalten-Header sortiert haben möchte und die Sortierrichtung auch im Header angezeigt haben will. Gerade für Einsteiger ist es aber schon ein mittelschweres Projekt diese Funktionalität selbst einzubauen. Müsst ihr auch nicht mehr, denn JNTable aus Suns JDNC-Projekt bringt das bereits mit.

Hier findet ihr eine einfache Demoanwendung (WebStart) samt Sourcecode:
http://www.alexander-langer.de/pivot/entry.php?id=99

Hier findet ihr eine kurze allgemeine Info ud Links zu den jeweiligen Projektseiten bei Sun:
http://www.alexander-langer.de/pivot/entry.php?id=98


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2004)

Ein zweites Beispiel gehört nun auch dazu. Es liest Daten direkt aus einer Textdatei in eine JNTable.

_[Edit by Beni: wegen anhaltender Spammerei geschlossen]_


----------

